# CPAP on Spirit



## kjsgrammy (Dec 9, 2012)

My mother is flying Spirit to visit us in Florida.  (Don't need to hear the horror stories - already know of Spirit's reputation).

My question is this:  She needs a CPAP for breathing at night while sleeping.  Has anyone carried on one of these units when flying Spirit and will she be charged for "carry-on" if she brings one on board.  I tried figuring out from the Spirit website, but am still unclear.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 9, 2012)

The last time I flew Spirit (over a yr ago) They charged for 1 carryon that goes in the overhead bin but not if it fit under the seat.  Don't know if they changed their regulations since then.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2012)

As long as she is not carrying supplemental oxygen, is there any reason a CPAP machine should fall outside any other carry-on restriction or cost?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 9, 2012)

Kay H said:


> The last time I flew Spirit (over a yr ago) They charged for 1 carryon that goes in the overhead bin but not if it fit under the seat.  Don't know if they changed their regulations since then.



No, this is still the same.  What I'm trying to figure out if a CPAP is considered a "free carry-on" medical device that is allowed to be placed in the overhead bin at no extra charge.

Tried sending Spirit an email asking about this, but the email won't go thru - keep getting a msg. saying "try again later".

Just trying to find out if anyone here on TUG has flown Spirit with the CPAP machine.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 9, 2012)

Get a note from her doc saying she needs it "with her" at all times.
But don't count on getting a definitive answer from Spirit.
The answer may depend on which check-in agent she draws.


----------



## memereDoris (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are two links for answers to airport and spirit air requirements.

http://blog.tsa.gov/2011/02/traveling-with-cpap-machine.html

http://customersupport.spirit.com/e...ring-my-portable-oxygen-concentrator-on-board

Hope this helps.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 9, 2012)

*Should be considered a medical device*

We used to travel with a CPAP.  On all of the airlines that I researched, it was considered a medical device and was considered an exception.  This means that it doesn't count as one of your personal carry-ons.  You can carry the limit of carry-ons PLUS carry on the CPAP.  But I don't know if this was a rule of only the airlines I used, if it was an industry standard, was a US law, etc.

When we went through inspection, I always advised the TSA people that it was a CPAP (and they all were already familiar).  I asked them to put on a fresh pair of latex gloves which they always did w/o hesitation.  They always wiped it for explosives.  It took 3 or 4 minutes but everything always worked out fine.  Our biggest PITA was getting distilled water for the humidifier part.  At some places we traveled to, distilled water was rare.  100 varieties of bottled water but no distilled water.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 9, 2012)

*Additional information - I think its a Bulls-eye*

I did a Google search and ran across a form letter to be carried on board.  The wording of the letter indicates that there is a Federal law on the books for CPAP:

"  Under current U.S. Law and FAA policy, on all domestic and international flights, over which the FAA has authority, this person shall be allowed to carry on their CPAP system. Furthermore, the air carrier shall not count this device toward any carry on baggage limit.

This is pursuant to 14CFR382.41(b): Carriers shall permit qualified individuals with a disability using personal ventilators/respirators to bring their equipment, including non-spillable batteries that meet the requirements of 49CFR173.159(d) and any applicable FAA safety regulations, on board the aircraft and use it.

14CFR482.41(d): Carriers shall not, in implementing their carry-on baggage policies, count toward a limit on carry-on items any assistive device brought into the cabin by a qualified individual with a disability.

Refusing to allow this person to carry on their CPAP, or counting this device towards their carry-on limit may constitute a breach of Federal Regulations, and may be punishable by both criminal and civil penalties."

The link:  http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/prac...ssues/415168-cpap-sleep-mask-allowed-tsa.html


----------

